# Coolest Websites !!!!



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! These sites are places you go back to again & again to waste time in a beautiful way!  With a broadband connection your fun is undoubtedly enhanced !

www.orisinal.com ...Essentiall, it's awhole lot of simply perfect little web games
www.cruel.com ...Approach with caution  
www.madblast.com ...In dubious taste, this comedy site may not appeal to everyone.
www.newsoftheweird.com ...One of the best sources of weird news reporting on line.
www.uselessknowledge.com ...This should be the first site you log on to every morning. You'll find a fact of the day, a word of the day, a quote of the day etc
www.diffusiononline.net ...Specialises in remixes ummmm
www.insanepictures.com ...Lots of jokes & weird pictures
www.electrotank.com ...Home of the compelling online game mini-golf game.
www.wordsmith.org/anagram ...'Tony Blair MP' TRANSLATES 'I'm Tory Plan B'

Some of thes sites you'll enjoy & some you won't, but if you have any similar for myself 2 enjoy plz forward.

ENJOY !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

one of my favourites is http:\\www.engrish.com and 
http:\\www.darwinawards.com and for desktop wallpaper
try mark hardens artchive


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !! 4 your comments always appreciated !!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Yo check these out when you got that sneaky spare time in the office !!  Pure Time Waters !!

www.comicbookresources.com

www.ugo.com

www.roadsideamerica.com

enjoy


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

FORGOT to mention one of my favourites , or is it my favourite ? 

www.theonion.com.......The offbeat world of The ONION, you'll view life through a distorted lens of curveball logic 

www.thebrainstrust.co.uk......A UK version of the excellent Onion 

I f anyone has similar time wasting FUN sites, anything 

LET US KNOW !

ALL APPRECIATED


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.thebrainstrust.co.uk

&

www.theonion.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Check thes out !!!!!!! 

www.liquidgeneration.com - One of the finest  ever thought up by a bunch of hairbrained geniuses 

www.urban75.com - intriguing mix of serious articles, grat photography & ridiculous games !!!


----------



## demonloop (May 19, 2001)

try www.digicrime.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Check these out if you have a spare moment or three 

www.grudgereport.com

www.modernhumorist.com

www.salon.com


----------



## demonloop (May 19, 2001)

thanks for the links again joe


----------



## demonloop (May 19, 2001)

salon.com is excellent


----------



## captainbaldo (Jan 30, 2002)

Love the links, Joe. Keep 'em coming.

You can also try:

www.bored.com
www.bathroomreader.com

And the ultimate if you are REALLY bored and have some time on your hands:

www.googlewhacking.com ... where you attempt to search using www.google.com to find a two-word combination that comes up with ONLY one hit.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

WWW.SLIPUPS.COM

WWW.THESMOKINGGUN.COM 

CHECK OUT !!!


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

What no Jim Romenesko's Obscure Store and Reading Room .

A great collection of News articles.

Keep in mind that some of the stories that he has are gleaned from online news sources and some can make you madder then a bull being prepped for a rodeo at the cruelty and stupidity of humans.

Some of course are just humorous and/or informative.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.icebox.com

www.sfdt.com

www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

TAKE A PEEP !! GO ON !! 

www.artofthemix.org

www.ishouldbworking.com



Take Care


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Here's a great little site, it's called Hamsterdance and it's - oh wait - never mind!

Here's some:

http://www.405themovie.com (Neat little video)

http://www.pocketmovies.net (Excellent site for short vids, check out Molly, Star Racer)

http://www.clownz.com (Anti Clown website or those who have phobias about clowns)

http://www.pegwarmer.com/tantive - this guy builds replica Star Wars stuff, to SCALE with the action figures! AT-AT and the Blockade runner!

http://www.newegg.com/app/Showimage.asp?image=14-122-134-01.JPG/14-122-134-02.JPG/14-122-134-03.JPG

(The Videocard for REAL MEN)

http://www.theregister.co.uk - great source of info in the computer world.

http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid/index.shtml (THE list of COmputer Horror stories - things people do, like Spray paint their notebook computers and techs who don't know how to turn on a computer)


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

hmmmmm! thanx people.....and joe 
ill bookmark this thread for future reference..........foor when im bored


----------



## aphidevny (Jan 29, 2002)

www.laughinglynx.com has a few chuckles


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

like it 
check below

http://www.deadtroll.com/video/index.html

http://www.brainsluice.com/extra/moonlanding.html

http://drew.corrupt.net/lp/index.html


----------



## rados (Mar 7, 2002)

here's some interesting ones I came across :

http://www.stickdeath.com

http://www.badwool.com

http://www.rinkworks.com/dialect

http://www.twistedhumor.com/

Have Fun!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

CHECK OUT !!!  

www.bogbeast.com 

www.fractalcow.com 

www.apelife.com


----------



## demonloop (May 19, 2001)

cool links guys - what about braindead.com or forwardit.com


----------



## Chooky (Jun 24, 1999)

If you are sick and tired of windows, here's your answer:

Ditch Windows


----------



## aphidevny (Jan 29, 2002)

www.bushandcheneysuck.com


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

Chooky, that link is GREAT


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chooky _
> *If you are sick and tired of windows, here's your answer:
> 
> Ditch Windows *


In a word...

AWSOME

A little scary, but extremely well done.


----------



## Chooky (Jun 24, 1999)

> _Originally posted by compilerxp _
> *
> 
> A little scary, but extremely well done. *


Did I mention that I nearly pooped myself the first time I saw it?


----------



## subaruwrx (Jan 12, 2001)

www.somethingawful.com
www.brunching.com
www.memepool.com
www.ratebeer.com
www.ilovebacon.com
www.drivingtechniques.co.uk
--"Adam"


----------



## LightningBolt (Jul 31, 2000)

Ditched Windows.... Excuse me while I just wipe the sweat off my forehead!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi ! guys DITCHED WINDOWS !!!,  after reading your threads i take it windows is retrievable somehow !!...  only just tried it but link wouldn't work 4 me......I'll try it later !!! 

Check this out free mobile GOODIES !!

www.free-ringtones-free-logos.com


----------



## aphidevny (Jan 29, 2002)

http://www.optillusions.com/


----------



## demonloop (May 19, 2001)

furburger.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

HERE'S MORE !!  

www.jolt.co.uk .......... huge online gaming network 

www.normalbobsmith.com ........... lists his top 10 worst movie sites ever

www.uproar.com .......... everything from video poker to games based on tv quizzes



Keep the sites coming in


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Interesting...

From the www.normalbobsmith.com site, there is a an interesting picture.

The "Super Chics" image/button (2 girls in Dirty Pair outfits) caught my eye.

I *KNOW* them. They are sisters. One of them was a roommate of another friend. Great bods, yes. The outfits look quite good in real lift. One of them even sold her "panties" outfit at a con. The picture is about 8 years old.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Play it when you're feeling CHEEKY !! 

http://www.bloodpartnership.com/mencap/arse3.html


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Welcome to the wonderful work-shirking world of the SLACKER !!

www.somethingawful.com


----------



## aphidevny (Jan 29, 2002)

www.startingpage.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.blogger.com ............share your thoughts 

www.urbanlegends.com .............archive contains 1000's of urban legends, such as the 'Exploding Whale Story' 

www.slipups.com ................catalogues over 10,000 slipups from movies, tv programmes & books. 

COME ON GUYS KEEP THE SITES ROLLING !!!!!!!!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

One more before I go go !! 

The Chridmeister's Arse Race is now an internet institution, almost as big as Ascot ( or should that be Arse-cot ?). So put on your best dress-suit(or your jockey kit)  

& head over to http://www.chridmeister.co.uk/

where you'll find the game lurking in the undergrowth among other 'flash fun' games. 

TAKE CARE ALL


----------



## bazzup (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.supersuds.org/index1.html

check this one


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Had u anything to do with the site Bazzup ?? COOL !! 

TAKE CARE


----------



## bazzup (Apr 21, 2002)

just found it when i was bored


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Check out !! http://www.newgrounds.com/frames.php?location=/assassin/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

PROBLEMS of the FUTURE....TODAY !!

CHECK ...... http://www.newgrounds.com/


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

This one is great

These movies are funny


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

http://sites.stsci.edu/pubinfo/pr/2002/11/pr-photos.html

Be prepared for some of the most wonderful images ever created.

Low quality for those with modems...

2mb to 50mb for those with DSL or better.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by compilerxp:_
> *Here's a great little site, it's called Hamsterdance and it's - oh wait - never mind!
> 
> *


Hi, let's dance!!!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OH NO not the 'Hamsterdance'  


Take care !!!!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

This site allows you to choreograph a player from your chosen team to perform a gratuitously theatrical post-goal routine  (check out the hilarious Brucie move)  & email it to the person whom it will cause most distress. 

Gloriously self-indulgent, it brings out the childish gloater that lurks within every football fan, & is therfore a fabulous source of stress-busting FUN !! 

USE IT WHEN : You need cheering up on a Monday morning after getting stuffed at the weekend. 

So here it is http://www.dothedance.axa.co.uk/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Carlton TV's excellent site featuring the FAB ONES 

You can even replace your desktop icons with THUNDERBIRDS characters. 

www.thunderbirdsonline.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.disobey.com  ' Random quote generator'

www.jumptheshark.com  Chronicles the point when TV shows go downhill.

www.mountkristos.co.uk  Virtual holiday, an intriguing mix of community site & online gaming


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.passion-pictures.com ......award winning animation & video production company Passion Pictures has launched an online showcase for its work.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.intelligencetest.com  Halfway through this IQ test - once you've ploughed through the sort of logic problems that would've made ARCHIMEDES sigh & say, 'Forget this, anyone fancy a pint ?'  - you'll hit a series of math's questions with the same force that a marathon runner hits the dreaded wall. 

If you stay calm you should just manage to answer enough questions correctly to register an IQ higher than that of the average LOBSTER 

USE IT IF : The phrase 'two short planks worries you'


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

you just won't let this thread die


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

sgooch instead of just increasing your posts.........contribute we'd all be very interested 

Take Care !! 

p.s Check out http://www.coffeebreakarcade.com/classic.htm


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

www.cedarpoint.com A * MUST * for all Roller Coaster Fans.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

This is what I call Barfo-Matic...

I dont RIDE coasters - but its still neato looking


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

There are more than 70 memorable comedy sketches available to download or view at 'Classic Comedy' 

Click on looking for laughs section & u can find brilliant, side-splitting sketches from shows including MONTY PYTHON, BENNY HILL & THE BUMBLIES. 

Potential to be a cult site ?? 

www.classiccomedy.net


----------



## coligab (Apr 12, 2002)

http://www.jesus-diet.com/urine.htm


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Named after the world's most commonly misquoted lyric from Hendrix's 'Purple Haze' - he's actually saying 'Kiss The Sky' - this site is devoted to misheard lyrics. 

www.kisstheguy.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Home of malicious gossip & salacious stories about celebs. 

www.pop*****.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Devoted to the art of creating the perfect compilation tape.......

www.artofthemix.org


----------



## aphidevny (Jan 29, 2002)

some neat stuff at www.techtv.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

A site crammed full of games information, tackling everything from the humble game boy through to the box & the PS2. 

www.gamespot.co.uk


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

*****y, Anti-corporate & *FUN !!* 

www.theregister.co.uk


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The video & audio streams are optimised for different connection speeds, but broadband users will benefit most from this site. 

www.virtuetv.co.uk 

1 - 0 yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Unparalleled coverage of the world of comics, with excellent columns, smart & funny  articles, interviews & hypercomics (online-only comics) 

CHECK OUT

www.comicbookresources.com 



PS ...Did I mention 1-0 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

If you want to take on some of the best Quake, Unreal Tournament & Wolfenstein game players in Europe .........

CHECK : www.jolt.co.uk


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Movies, Animation, Music, Games, Sports, Technology, TV, & More

www.ugo.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The official site for those who believe that by reversing our speech we can uncover a deeper truth & meaning behind what we are actually saying. 

*CHECK :* www.reversespeech.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The ultimate guide to the 'fickle' world of fame. 

www.fametracker.com 



OH BY THE WAY WE ARE THROUGH.................ENGLAND OF COURSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

An A-Z journey through the history of television. 

www.tv.cream.org


----------



## Chum (Nov 26, 2000)

If you like Monty Python...you will love this one


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

CLICK HERE


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.mondomedia.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

CLICK


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Sharp opinions, more subversive wit or funnier spoofs  , brilliant online polls, juicy transfer gossip & the latest results. 

All add up to THIS


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

A collection of flash games to while away those lazy hours. !! 

CLICK HERE !


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Benjamin Franklin once said 'Beer is living proof that God loves us & wants us to be happy ! ' 

CHECK THIS


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

A real gem of a movie site powered by fans & movie buffs rather than the big studios. 

Click Here

There are more than 80,000 movies hee including movie trailers, classic TV moments & web-only short films. 

Click Here


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.onthe.net.au/~flippy/index.html
Background colors make some pages hard to read so I set my browser to ignore the color specified on the web page, but this is a great site. (Go to the table near the bottom)


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Click 



The E4 website is home to some very COOL online entertainment. All content is FREE


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

This subculture search engine is also a great source of original writing. 

Click


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

THE WORLD'S SMALLEST WEBSITE !!  

CLICK


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Send your MATES!! one of these 

CLICK


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The aim of the site is to create noise - pointless, brutal, cacophonous noise. 

CLICK


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Control the behaviour of the crazed rock 'n' roll family in the style of legendary computer game.  *IF YOU CAN !!??* 

CLICK


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Expect news, satire, lies & comedy in this fortnightly e-zine. 

CLICK


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The Junkbot survives by eating trash, & to keep him well fed you have to help him collect rubbish. 

Check


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Entertainment & comedy is  This


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Have a 'Flutter' with  

Click


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

not exactly the same kind of site, but i sometimes spend hours at howstuffworks.com checking out inventions and stuff.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Great games & check out the 3-d animation of Frank the Pug singing _I Will Survive_  which is si deliciously pointless



Click


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

no games not really fun
just moderately amusing if like me you made the exact same typing mistakewww.microft.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Austin Powers  

CHECK 

More Kitschy content than you could shake a lava lamp at.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.bumpstop.com/babes.htm

Curves & Chrome !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

for all you evil masterminds out there...
www.villainsupply.com


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://instantvoodoo.com originally part of a progressive insurance commercial and now it really exists. Turn on the speakers for the full effect.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.exploremarsnow.org/ Check Out !!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

That's four 'A'S in Supaaaa, one for each of the cars you can race round the Scalextric-meets-sushi-conveyor-belt track. 

Quite brilliant yet strange....skidpast electric eels, killer clams & slippery soy sauce spillages. 

Time to waste...then what are you waiting for......GO ! 

 CLICK


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

For those who like to check out the neighborhood on a movable map -

http://www.terrafly.com/

For the puzzle fan. You can upload a picture and make it into a puzzle of your choice-

http://www.jigzone.com/

For the movie fans-

http://www.what-a-character.com/
http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/atom_348

This one I like so well I usually try to not reveal its existence-(You better have lots of free time to explore this one.)

http://strangecosmos.com/


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Missed a couple.

This is for the avid TV watchers among us. Be sure and click the Links button on the left of the window and the "Episode Guide on that page in case you missed an episode of your favorite program.

http://www.tvpicks.net/fallpreviews/2003-04fallgrid.html

This is just what it says-Stupid Videos.

http://www.stupidvideos.com/

This one is more computer related but fun if you are a puter nerd-

http://lists.gpick.net/index.html


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice Deke !


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joe2cool:_
> *http://www.exploremarsnow.org/ Check Out !!
> 
> *


Excellent site! thanx


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Yes very informative & topical, you're welcome !


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Museum Of Hoaxes

Internet hoaxes recorded & explained.....................excellent !


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Ultimate 'Time-Waster' 

Movie-cum-Game........

Distinguish guns from car keys (easy) & knives from mobile phones (less so )

Baggage Screening

http://www.msnbc.com/modules/airport_security/screener/default.asp

Happy Screening


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cool joe


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn Joe I thought this thread died a long time ago.

Here is my link of the day:

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links.php?op=viewlink&cid=2

And a few more;

http://www.accuratereloading.com/videos.html
http://www.phi11ip.com/index.php?page=images
http://www.richstevens.com/
http://strangecosmos.com/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well you just killed my eyes Deke with that site.
Talk about bad use of colors.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi Harry.

They are hard to read aren't they.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You bet Deke.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The Link relives


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.happyhub.com/network/reflex/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

It is a common mistake, yet one that is completely avoidable. Millions of children each day are left alone with crayons and paper, the vast majority of whom gleefully animate without loss or injury. There are those precious few, however, who must bear the weight of wax-gone-bad. Three-year-old Aidan may have followed all the rules, but in a moment of carelessness, his own creation will go horribly wrong.

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/wrong_picture


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Good one Joe.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cute Joe but sad also.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

yeah !! I thought so !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)




----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.hitentertainment.com/pingu/uk/crazysledging.html

3D Game.............


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cute game joe.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hand Eye Coordination Test

These are a few tests that will see whether people are using the computer too much. I got a good score, as I don't use it that much

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sab...ye_sabotage.asp

'Warning.........may make you 'Jump with fright' .........so if 'Ticker' dodgy don't enter site'


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The link took me here to...
http://www.liquidgeneration.com/err...ww.liquidgeneration.com/sab...ye_sabotage.asp

  

This page cannot get laid.

The page you are looking for cannot get laid and so it's currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing gas, genital warts or may need to put on sexy lingerie and adjust its browser settings.

Please try the following:

* Try to hit on the Refresh button, or try again later after this Web site is drunk.
* If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly and youre not so damn horny that you left out a letter or two.
* To check your connection settings, lick the Tool menu, and then tongue Internet Options. On the Connections tab, dry hump Settings. The settings should match those of a man that's old, naked and hairy, just like your local area network (PERV) administrator or Internet Service Provider (***).
* If your Netwerk Administrator is a horn dog, Microsoft Windows can striptease for your network and automatically get you excited.
If you would like windows to get you horny, you can discover your netwerk connection settings by clicking Dance Baby Dance!
* Some sites require that 128-bit connection security but not this one. We use The Club. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer if you have trouble looking at porn.
* If youre trying to buy blow-up dolls, nudie magazines, hot oils and such, make sure your Security settings can support it. Master the Tool menu, and then bate Internet Options. If youre more advanced, roll your tongue across the Security section and bark like a dog. Yeah, thats it. Youre turning me on now.
* Kiss my Booty to try another link.

Cannot find sex partner or STD test
Internet Exploder


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Morning Hewee.........where did that come from   

Try this one http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sabotage/hand-eye_sabotage.asp


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Save the 'GoldFish'...........Should be called 'Frying Nemo' 

http://lobd.org/games/goldfish.swf


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK the link works not and I don't like you any more. 
Going to get you for that Joe. 

The goldfish was a funny one.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Works fine at my end ....................are you still getting same thing ?

How did you do with the goldfish ?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Perhaps just as well your 'ticker' might not be up to it


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea that link works now and your going to get it for doing that to me.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Must admit kind enough to give a warning, but curiosity won 

Fancy a game of darts.................

One hundred & eightyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, we'vve squealed.......

http://www.first2zero.com/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)




----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Remember British horror films? So do we. Come in and share our enjoyment of a century's-worth of entertaining bunkum...

http://www.britishhorrorfilms.co.uk/



The site is supposed to be lighthearted.........

Also Wallpapers !!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cool Joe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

............


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

'Daft pictures of 'Stupid' animals'

http://www.stupid-animals.com/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Some of us were admitted to the 'Priory'  after taking this 'Bizarre' musical journey. You May be offended 

http://www-personal.engin.umich.edu/~adlr/pika.swf


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

woah joe, NPI , you must do alot of surfing.. these sites are amazing, you should make a site just as a directory for these sites


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

http://www.insolitology.com/catsitedir.htm
All kinds of neat stuff here!!!


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.lares.dti.ne.jp/~yugo/storage/monocrafts_ver3/03/index.html


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

www.weebls-stuff.com some people may be offended, its pretty "rude"


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

Try this jugling game...

http://www.makaimedia.com/games/game_frame.aspx?gid=1


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't know if Joe has posted this or not. Some great stuff but a little hard on the eyes.

http://www.milkandcookies.com/latest/


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

flexfoil, that game had me playing for hours....


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi michael_jii...............most are sent by friends who do all the surfing  ...........Cool ones guys keep 'em coming hey !


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

Play these five games right through to the last one...as it is the best

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/D/distraction/game.html


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

This is a real business...

http://www.origamiboulder.com/index.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You better remove that link in post #149 Flexifoil because this is a family site.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

700mb80min will shoot me for posting this puppy but here goes http://lists.gpick.net/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.vicandbob.net


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

One of the best face manipulation sites !

www.morphases.com/editor


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Weird Game ! Drag an assortment of items into a 'Red Blob' Why ?

'GROW'

www.interq.or.jp/silver/eye/grow


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Crimson Room

www.datacraft.co.jp/takagism/index_e.html


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Joe-Check out this amazing GIF Animation.

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/13910/


----------



## joehandy (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.bettybowers.com/

VERY funny stuff!


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

Hre are a few games, sorry if any have already been posted

Nemo
http://www.miniclip.com/loader.swf

Pipedown
http://www.arcadetown.com/pipedown/playgame.asp

http://www.yetisports.org/

Curve ball
http://www.fetchfido.co.uk/games/curve_ball/curve_ball.htm

Distruction derby
http://www.ddagame.com/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

CoOl ! Guys !


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

EXCELLENT SITES flexfoil!!!!

michael


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Eternal Egypt...............great site, not a game..... but very interesting, rich with history, maps, 3D images, 360 views, animations, real-time photo's & more

www.eternalegypt.org


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey Ya ! - Granny Style !

Check

http://new.sendafriend.com/funpages/view.cfm/2180


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot believe she wore white shoes with that top Joe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

I Know   Nice movers hey ya !


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

How and what you gnaw on says a lot about your personality

By JOANNE RICHARD, SPECIAL TO THE TORONTO SUN
---------------

Wanna know more about that cute new colleague you spotted at the morning meeting? Well read his lips -- better yet, check out his chew IQ. More revealing than the eyes or uttered words or even style of dress, how you chew says a lot about you, according to body language expert Patti Wood.

Is he a rule follower or rule maker? Homebody or party animal? A thinker or a doer? Attention seeker or solitude seeker?

It's all in the mouth, says Wood, who maintains that how and what you chew can be a good indicator of personality type. "Forget psychology and astrology - try chewology to discover someone's true personality," says Wood, a non-verbal communication and behaviour expert based in Atlanta.

SATISFY CRAVING

"When people reach for something to satisfy their craving to chew -- whether it's a straw, the end of a pen, the stem on a pair of glasses, a fingernail, an eraser, cigarette, cigar, snuff or a piece of gum -- they are sending silent signals," says Wood, who's also a motivational speaker.

According to Wood, the mouth is a focal point when conversing -- in social interactions we spend more than 80% of our time focused on the face, especially the mouth, and the other 20% looking at the rest of the person's body. "The face is also the most reliable indicator of someone's emotions. The mouth can be a great indicator of a person's current level of self-esteem and self-confidence," says Wood.

So, when clued in, you can pick up on some of these chewing cues to read emotional states, says Wood, who admits she's a noisy chewer, which indicates a boisterous and motivated type.

"It's always fascinated me how many different chewing behaviours there are," says Wood, whose specialty is first impressions, and gender-based differences in communication and body language. Wood, who has also studied sneezing styles and is now researching handshakes, teamed up with an independent research firm commissioned by Wrigley's to research what chewing habits are all about; more than 1,000 individuals were polled.

Although there are numerous chewing choices out there, she says, when it comes to satisfying the urge to chew, most people reach for chewing gum -- 75% of chewers choose gum versus pens, pencils, straws and fingernails.

STRESS

And people chew for a variety of reasons, but stress is a main motivator. According to Wood, when anxiety is on the attack, "chewing charges us up and makes us feel better. When we are stressed, we tend to tighten our muscles, including those that help us breath, so we take in less oxygen. When we take in less oxygen we have less glucose. Chewing on anything tricks our glands. The chomping action of our jaw makes our mouth water, and fools our glands into expecting the next meal, and they release a surge of insulin. The increase in heartbeat increases oxygen and glucose to our brain. The greater the oxygen, the better we feel."

Not only does it make us feel better, studies indicate other benefits, including increased memory and learning capabilities: "Chewing gum increases your heart rate to that of your heart rate when you're walking, so it can keep you awake and energized," says Wood, author of Success Signals (Another Day Publishing). Plus, research from the Speed Learning Institute shows that gum chewers increase their reading speed up to 15%.

So be forgiving of that loud gum chomper beside you - maybe he's actually preparing for a test. Or just out to take on the world.

---

YOUR CHEW IQ QUIZ

Take body language expert Patti Wood's quiz to find out what your chewing style says about you. Wood provided a condensed and revamped Chew IQ Quiz just for Sun readers; for the full, unabridged quiz and a more precise character analysis, check out the Wrigley's site at http://www.wrigley.com/wrigley/index.asp wrigley/products/quiz.asp

or http://www.pattiwood.net./
----------------------------------------

PICK ONE ANSWER ONLY:

1.Which of the following describes the way you chew gum?

a. Snapping and cracking

b. Blowing bubbles

c. Slow

d. Silent and discrete

-----

2. Which of the following do you think is the most true for you about chewing gum?

a. It eases my tension

b. It tides me over between meals or when I can't eat

c. It freshens my breath

d. None of the above

-----

3. When do you most often chew gum?

a. When other people offer it to me

b. After a meal

c. While driving

d. At work or school

----

4. You chew pencils, straws or your nails most when you are:

a. Stressed out

b. Tired

c. Bored

d. Need to concentrate

e. None of the above

----

5. Whatever I choose to chew, pencils, pens, straws, paper cups, my nails or gum, my chewing style is:

a. Animated and energetic

b. Steady and methodical

c. Forceful and conquering

d. Reserved and conservative

e. Does not apply

---

Now Add Up whatever you had most of...a's, B's etc.
-------

ANSWERS TO YOUR CHEW IQ QUIZ

If you picked mostly a, then you are a PERSUADER: You are a leader and influencer. You want to be noticed and appreciated for your ideas and what you do. You are spontaneous and live life to the fullest. You don't like to waste your time or energy on boring details. You are boisterous, imaginative, playful. You love to share a good story or a bit of humour and will do so with energy and drama. Your enthusiasm is contagious and you get the party going. You enjoy a good conversation whether it is on the phone, over dinner or out socializing.

----

If you picked mostly b, then you're a HELPER: You are warm and friendly and like a relaxed pace. The most important thing in your life is your relationships with others. You will work to avoid conflict and get along, even making personal sacrifices to do so. You are loyal, calm and dependable. People say you are a good listener, though sometimes you feel interrupted by others. You are helpful, supportive and nurturing of others -- in fact, you are the glue that keeps groups and families together. You are the shoulder to cry on and the one who remembers birthdays. You look carefully before taking action. You go behind the scenes to finish projects for others.

-----

If you picked mostly c, then you're a DOER: You get things done. Your lifestyle is fast paced and you are always on the go. At home you wash the dishes, take out the trash, fix dinner and do laundry, all while talking on the phone. Why do one thing when you can do four? You like to get things done and then move on. You take command and solve problems quickly. You are fast, decisive and to the point. You are a winner; you gain energy from being in charge and meeting challenges. You are forceful and commanding and work to get things accomplished.

----

If you picked mostly d or e, then you're an ANALYZER: You get things right. You are smart, careful, and accurate. A deep thinker, you consider things before you speak. You are detailed and precise and catch mistakes that others miss. You have great insights and opinions, but you don't always get a chance to express them. You like to read books that make you think. You like to work by yourself and relax at home, because you enjoy solitude. You take your time, play by the rules and wish others would do the same. You have a place for everything and that makes your life organized and easy. People consider you a serious person, but you do see and create humour in things that others might miss.

-----

Note: If you have a mixture of letters, then you enjoy having the benefits and talents of more than one personality.

-----Now that was something to Chew On Eh!


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

www.gamerankings.com a huge game database with avg rankings voted by you and all the main review sites, i always check there before i buy a game

michael


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

It's that penguin again...It's a bit off key though.

http://andrewg1323.uk.ro/ping.swf


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

Pull yer Burberry baseball cap down over yer eyes and follow the link

http://www.chavscum.co.uk/index.html

Awright mate?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

CoOl One !


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Actually I can't click into 'design your own'..... Nokia's own is just for business !


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

The vampire cat club is for cat lovers everywhere...I hate cats

http://www.angelfire.com/scifi/realvampireking/index36.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.cockeyed.com/

Cool site of info. done in a funny way.

From places they talk about I guess the are all in my town here too.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

hewee, I found that website a few days ago and enjoy it so much.
I love the Oreo cookie story the best


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Keep 'em coming folks, cheers Hewee !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Joe it has lots of great info and is funny at the same time. 
Maybe I can be part of it if they are here in town. It would be lots of fun.  Maybe I should email them and ask.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Give 'em a call, you never know


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

It's a computer & its also a cake. Right ! 

http://www.mini-itx.com/projects/gingerbreadvillage/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

And you can you eat it too?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Looks good enough to eat


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know you can eat the PC case.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The things people will do


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

On the subject of eating .....How about ' Books2Eat'

http://colophon.com/ediblebooks/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

you want to eat everything Joe.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Well must admit, just had my muesli with lots of fruit on 

Have a great W/E Hewee, take care !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I sent a pm to you joe. 

You have a great weekend too.

Going to go see the Beatles tonight.
Well going to see "1964 The Tribute - Beatles"
http://www.1964thetribute.com/


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

This looks like a good one....ah jo

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/

The Motely fool is one of the best money site's on the net...a great resource for share trading info and all things financial...don't let the home page fool you this site is huge.

http://www.fool.co.uk/

and here is it's American counterpart

http://www.fool.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers ! Guys.................Hewee hope you have a good night at the 'Sacramento CA...Memorial Auditorium'


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Joe, I have not been there in over 20 years but used to go all the time in the 70's.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Bring back a few memories hey !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea you bet Joe it will. The place was close down because it is so out but it has all been fixed up so it should also look very nice inside.
Just hope I can take pictures.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cool Hewee , hope you can , maybe show us !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea me too but I may be to far away to get any good pictures even if I did take them. They would look like Beatles Ants.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

How was it ? Good Time ?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Finger Footy !

www.pepsi.co.uk/football/game.asp#


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It was great Joe. See coffee tread.


----------



## linia (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks to Joe2Cool for the music from EMMET


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Hewee !.........glad you had a good time !

linia which site was that ? 

Flexifoil, the http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/ is excellent & very informative forum, had many useful answers !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Joe 

See pictures I took at webshots.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OK Hewee, will do just gota nip out for a dental checkup, fingers crossed I don't need anything doing !


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

Here is a site I use for cheap printer cartridges and re-fill packs...They are offering a FREE CHIP RESETTER at the moment worth £30

http://www.compatible-inkjet-cartridges.co.uk/selectafont.storefront

I've just bought a Canon mpc360 all-in-one and the B&W cartridges are only £2.99 and the colour are only £4.99 at the above site...Argos are now selling the MPC360 for £89...BARGIN queck out it's stats and read some of the reviews on it!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well joe if you help I can pull teeth for you. 
Just yell and I will get the hammer.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Flexifoil..............this is the one I use for my ink cartridges

http://www.choicestationery.com/

Over £4 cheaper than the one you mentioned



May vary I guess on which cartridge, also free delivery & excellent service !

Hewee & I thought you were my friend  , any way got the all clear for another 6 mths


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I am your friend joe and will do the work for free. 
The hammer is just to help you out so you don't feel any pain. 
The lump on you head will go away in a couple of days.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Just gets better  doctor as well  where will your talents end 

Oh thx for the offer


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Just got tickets for Elton John in June & Fun Lovin' Criminals in August !


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Jo

They do look cheap their twin pack containing 1 colour and 1 B&W for the Canon was 4.99 instead of 7.99 great value

I checked them out on the hp840c (my other printer)

choicestationery.com are selling the slim 25ml Cartridge for £10.28 

compatible-inkjet-cartridges are sellng High Capacity 42mls (65% bigger) for 12.99 which works out 25% cheaper.

So I shall be using them both


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Great, not found anywhere cheaper for my cartridges !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great Elton John. 
I seen him so long ago. He was great but that was before he started getting crazy with glasses etc when I seen him. Like very early 70's


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

www.play.com or www.play.usa.com for you americans, amazing prices and great deals


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.play.usa.com is a dead link.

OK I found the link and you had the . after play so it killed the link.
http://www.playusa.com/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Be a DJ.............. http://www.arcadepod.com/games/gotogame.php?id=3945


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Your search + random word = great results!

With normal Google searching, there are many web pages that you may never have a chance to see. So BananaSlug throws in a random word from a category of your choice. This results in pages you probably overlooked. They all have your search term in them, but the added twist gives you something new every time!

BananaSlug was designed to promote serendipitous surfing: finding the unexpected in the 4,285,199,774 web pages indexed by Google. Directed Google searches return pages most relevant to your search term, based on the pages' popularity on the Web. You may never see some of the pages way down the list that are relevant or interesting, but off the beaten path.

So we give you a little boost. We "seed" your search with another word, chosen at random, and this accidental encounter results in pages you may have overlooked. What, if anything, do all the results have in common? You tell me!

http://www.bananaslug.com/ciresults.php


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The CoOlEsT Pumpkins !

http://www.pumpkingutter.com/


----------



## astrodaddy (Dec 23, 2003)

Not sure if this one has been posted....Enjoy!

LINK REMOVED...........Please read forum rules!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Not suited HERE ! Minors also catered for 
Please check Rules ! Please delete link !


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Gravity............

http://www.miniclip.com/gravity.htm


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.wellbored.com/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.kraftwerk.com

Lots of strange Flash animation & hypnotic sounds !


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/scottmills/features/cha.shtml

What do ya mean you haven't heard of it !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I never heard it till now Joe.

Cha, Cha, Cha...Slide


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

There you go Hewee, know what you'll be doing this easter.........Cha Cha....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee yea and that was a rapper too but I liked it and I hate rap. 

I am staying home Joe. How about you?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

yeah 'am also staying home this easter, hope you're having a good one !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You bet I will Joe.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

CoOl ! :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yep and cool weather too. 

Have a great one.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !

Scoody Doo Footage.......
Interview with Charlize Theron.......

www.mymovies.net


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Also 'Marooned' (short film)....Robert Carlisle Stars............

http://skyscape.sky.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Console Classix 3

www.consoleclassix.com


----------



## cjthib (Apr 5, 2004)

Verbal food for thought.......Great site
http://www.dobhran.com/greetings/GRinspire230.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Like that one cjthib.


----------



## Mah3r (Apr 13, 2004)

www.sfdt.com (stick figure death theater)


----------



## cjthib (Apr 5, 2004)

Another great site for the seniors among us.......I enjoyed this one
http://wankei.net/seniors.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee that was cute.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Addictive penalty shootout game featuring stars from American football !

www.gp.com/consumerproducts/mls/mls/soccer.html

MARDI GRAS SOCCER SHOOTOUT !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Did not do so good joe on that game.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Same here at first.......


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

The Hoax Photo Test.......

www.museumfhoaxes.com/tests/hoaxphototest.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

joe2cool said:


> The Hoax Photo Test.......
> 
> www.museumfhoaxes.com/tests/hoaxphototest.html


Dead link Joe.

http://www.museumfhoaxes.com is not there.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.museumofhoaxes.com/tests/hoaxphototest.html


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

Go to ebay and put 4146756343 in the search box.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Never mind being out bid !  Wouldn't have suited you


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

Play the Osamalotto

http://www.bushflash.com/lotto.html


----------



## Flexifoil (Feb 18, 2004)

I found this personal diary quite humbling

http://www.ninja-assassin.com/mirror/Chernobyl/chapter1.html


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Demon Balls.............'FIENDISH'

www.collegemix.com/content.php?q=2&id=592


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

'Exorcist' in 30 seconds (& re-enacted by bunnies)

www.angryalien.com/0204/exorcistbunnies.html


----------



## brookyjoann (Oct 6, 2003)

Any New Yorkers or former New Yorkers here? You'll love www.forgotten-ny.com

Anyone who is interested in historical trivia or old photos of cities will love this as well.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

How much food does OgOg need, we ask ?

www.abc.net.au/gameon/ogog/default.htm


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

ziggle...........

www.redgames.net/ziggle.html


----------



## astrodaddy (Dec 23, 2003)

Totally creepy site, check it out late at night!

www.ghoststudy.com


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Interesting photo's ! Creeeeeeeeeeeeeepyy!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.mrpicassohead.com/

Create your own 'Picasso-style portrait' .................for maximum authenticity, try it while blindfolded


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cool Joe.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

:up: ..............


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

COOL ! Game !

All Out Race is a new 3D racing game concept with action and reflection.

You are in a tube where you can turn around the tube.

You must catch all the Gems on the track without wasting time and go to the exit.

The game has 20 different levels with three difficulty modes.
You can add your own MP3 files in the music folder for the race.

http://www.freeware4pc.com/games/alloutrace.shtml


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Another CoOl Site

http://www.acid-play.com/download/all-out-race/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Games, largely made up of comic cruelty to penguins.............on/offline games..games to download to mobiles.........

http://www.yetisports.org/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks joe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Welcome !!! Hewee


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

IT's Back............a friend passed this on .....FREE converter,covers many formats etc, maybe useful...Current version SUPER © v2006.build.19

http://www.erightsoft.net/SUPER.html << Features page.

http://www.erightsoft.net/S7f01.html << Download page. D/L size 24.5mb, installed about 38mb

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_encoders/super.cfm << Alternate Download site.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

It's Here Again.........

http://www.uglychristmaslights.com/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://interfacelift.com/ .................interesting desktop backgrounds, icons and themes etc......he site caters for both Mac and Windows users and of course, it's all clean and free.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great site joe


----------



## bazzup (Apr 21, 2002)

new site i'm kicking around with to provide people with mobile phone stuff all free of course oh and i put an arcade in with over 2000 games to play again all free

www.fonesandsport.com/forum


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Draw something by hand and then publish it. You also can publish your photo or any other image.

http://www.greatwebwall.com/


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are some fun time wasters:

http://www.planarity.net/#

http://www.teagames.com/games/blueprint/play.php

http://www.107.peugeot.co.uk/peugeot.swf

http://www.snapbubbles.com/

http://www.dennyweb.com/singing_horses.htm


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.googlefight.com/

use two search terms and watch them battle it out to see who wins.


----------



## idar (Jul 16, 2006)

funny video

http://www.jibjab.com/view/153680


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks Joe !  >f


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

What's your Christmas Name??? Put your name into this name generator to find out what your Christmas name is!!!

Mine is 'Trumpy brandy butter
My Wife is Horny-Noodles
My son Brandy butter- baubles

http://www.bbc.co.uk/shropshire/features/christmas/name_generator.shtml

Great


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.online-stopwatch.com/full-screen-stopwatch/online-stopwatch.swf

A Great Online Stopwatch and countdown timer for those times you just need to quickly time something and don't have a stopwatch to hand.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey good seeing you joe. 

Tumbleflump Horny-Stockings


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.rubiktime.com/rubikWeb.aspx

http://www.ebentools.com/ebentools/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

You can download the whole album in one zip file to make things easier.

http://www.depressiveart.com/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.familyshoppingbag.com/free_printables.htm


----------

